# Working Vacation....?



## Uglyfredy (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello;
I am interested in talking with anyone who is working a busy trapping line that could use some free help for a couple days. I have some vacation time coming up that I need to use between December and March and would like to spend some time working a trap line with a busy trapper. I am a casual hunter and trapper in NJ, as much as can be done in such a busy populated state. If you would not mind the company or could use the help I would like to hear from you. Look forward to talking with you. FREDY[/img]


----------

